# 40th Annual National Bottle Museum’s Annual Saratoga Springs Show 6-2-19



## texkev (Apr 9, 2019)

June 2, 2019
Sunday
Ballston Spa, New York


40th Annual National Bottle Museum’s Annual Saratoga Springs Show & Sale


Saratoga County Fairgrounds
162 Prospect Street, Ballston Spa, New York 12020
Sunday, 9:00 am to 2:30 pm


Cost of admission for show & early admission: $4 general admission, $15 early buyer


National Bottle Museum --   nationalbottlemuseum.org


----------

